# FREAKY TRAPS



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

hi can anyone tell me how to get bigger traps, i normally train traps twice a week mainly shrugs ive got to a point where they just dont respond anymore any ideas?

thanks  [/b]


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Traps are an absolute pain in the arse!!

When u shrug what sort of weights r u using,

also have u tried shrugs with dumb bells?

I use an olympic bar mostly but swap it about just to keep things fresh.

I also use heavy weights, really slow shrug with a slight rotate, 6-8 reps.

Thats about all i know on traps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

hi mate i normally lift 60 kg when doing shrugs and i normally use dumbells aswell i just cant seem to get them to react 

cheers


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Do you use straps to help you grip the bar so you can add extra weight on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

hi m8 yes i use straps


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

I also use straps, plus i do shrugs off blocks if its not back day.

(any excuse not to deadlift) :roll:

I shrug with anything from 80k to 160k depending on reps.

If u shrug too light it can be tempting to use your arms.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah 60 Kg is quite light even if your not too strong, up it and lower the reps and also do upright rows and reverse shrugs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board pittbull 

upright wrow mate, these are on of my favourite exercises.

try and get to about 80kg for about 6 reps nice and slow,good form

youll have good traps mate,i dont think theres any better exercise for them. shrugs tend to hit the shoulders more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

CHEERS LADS :wink: [/b]


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Ian,

Sorry if this is a lame question but how do u do a reverse shrug?

Never heard of that one before.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Err not sure thats the real name for it just what i call it but its easy;

Just stand infront of the bar instead of behind it when doing the excercise then lift and execute as normal, its a little harder to lift because the bar knocks against you but its supposed to be a good exercise for variation.

Hope thats clear


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Cheers ian,

I mentioned above that i rotate my shoulders when i shrug, i feel it works almost all of the trap muscle and not just the top.

However, ive just read somewhere that this is a dangerous technique and can cause a chronic rotator cuff injury.

Ive never experienced any probs rotating but were all different.

Just didnt want 2 give any dangerous advise.

Does anyone else shrug with a rotate?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

I stick to straight up and down, my mate rotates and got serious shoulder pain so he stopped it, all signs point to danger


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Traps are the one real part of shoulder day I look forward to. I use the Hammer smith machine and go up to about 60kg on each side for 8 reps, if Im feeling stroing then I'll bang on another 10-20 KG and gor for 6 reps.

I used to use a barbell on the smith machine but found it put too much stress on the wrists and grip. Same with dumbells. Sticking with the Hammer smith I have found some great gains in the past and I think my shoulders and back are the best part of my body.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

This may seem strange considering how some peeps have to bomb their traps hard but......I never train my traps directly, they just seem to grow satisfactory on their own, I have always had this problem(or should I say blessing).

Anyone else have the same thing happen with their traps?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah i guess i was lucky too 

mine seem to grow in proportion


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

One of the things about trap training is that you need to ensure that your head is tucked in to maintain the maximum amount of pressure placed on them.

You need to let them do the work and not just use your body weight as this is a big no-no. Ensuring that you only use your traps is ideal for growth!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, as well as the normal traps exercises, i do side bends with a rolled up towel, it hits the traps quite well, it also eliminates fat from the waistline, i started with 20 reps and progress as fast as i can.

Dave.


----------



## bukem (Apr 17, 2004)

Can't beleive no one mentioned the beast of all exercises...... DEAD LIFT.

there great for the traps ( if done with your arse down and 45' back, not like the power lifters ). Also power cleans are good. I started a routine some years ago with power cleans to start a shoulder routine and high rep seated db shrugs to end and my traps exploded.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

pittbull said:


> hi can anyone tell me how to get bigger traps, i normally train traps twice a week mainly shrugs ive got to a point where they just dont respond anymore any ideas?
> 
> thanks  [/b]


 Try changing your training around a little. Dont just do shrugs and when you are doing shrugs change it around every few sessions. Try using dumbells barbells smith machines etc. Do your shrugs really slow with a weight you reach failure at about 12-15 reps. At the top of the movement hold for a second or 2 and dont roll your shoulders before slowly lowering the weight back down. Remember though other exercises hit the traps as well in different ways such as upright rows barbell rows and deadlifts. Try including these in your routine now and again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Shrugging a straight up and down doesn't work for me. I arch my shoulders back, so at the top of the movement my shoulder blades have moved closer. Also, sqeeze at the top for a second or two. Alternating each week between dumbell and barbell. This made traps look good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Guess I'm another lucky one, never trained traps directly and yet I get more people asking me how I got them so big than any other bodypart, and when I say I don't train them they look at you like you've got some secret training program.

All I can put it down to is 15 years I spent working in a building yard carrying 50kg bags of sand around all day. When you lift them you partly row are partly shrug.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Heres a good one.

Grab some dumbells and lie face down on a 60 degree incline and do some nice slow shrugs. Alternatively lie face up and do the same (much harder though).

Alter the angle at which your traps are working and this stimulates different fibres.

All this considered I have found the best way to build mine is not to isolate them, I have built some pretty good traps through upright rows with dumbells or ez bar, changing the rep speed and weight has kept them growing.

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

deadlifts and heavy shrugs (like 170-200kg) have built my traps up

i don't even use straps but i'm gonna invest soon, then i'll be lifting even more


----------

